
Algol 60 implementation (1964) [pdf] - fanf2
http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/ALGOL/book/Randell_ALGOL_60_Implementation_1964.pdf
======
Rochus
A very interesting book; I have already read some parts, and also implemented
a few things: [https://github.com/rochus-
keller/Algol60](https://github.com/rochus-keller/Algol60).

The Algol 60 language report appeared in May 1960, so exactly sixty years ago.

~~~
pjmlp
And ESPOL/NEWP were one of the first dialects used for systems programming, 10
years before C was born, still being sold by Unisys.

~~~
nigwil_
As a reminder, we are still looking for complete distributions of the
Burroughs B6700 MCP releases that include ESPOL/NEWP so we can complete an
emulator and preserve this system into the future.

~~~
pjmlp
No chance getting collaboration out of Unisys?

~~~
nigwil_
We received some files from Release II.1 (early 1972) but it is missing
significant components. After that time we have bits and pieces but nothing
complete. We remain hopeful that someone has a distribution tape from the
1970s and we would expect that to have all the needed components.

------
pedrow
Also interesting to see the hardware which this compiler was designed for:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English_Electric_KDF9](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English_Electric_KDF9)

------
fernly
For context, the first FORTRAN compiler was delivered in 1957[1] and LISP in
1958[2].

My eye was caught by this remark, a propos the careful specification of Algol
60's syntax,

> indeed many early languages were virtually defined by the action (not always
> predictable) of their compilers.

But they immediately qualify that with

> Unfortunately the rigour with which the syntax of ALGOL is defined does not
> extend to the semantics...

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fortran#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fortran#History)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lisp_(programming_language)#Hi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lisp_\(programming_language\)#History)

~~~
pmcjones
LISP more like 1960 for LISP I -- see
[http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/LISP/lisp15_fam...](http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/LISP/lisp15_family/#LISP_I_and_LISP_1.5_for_IBM_704,_709,_7090_):

J. McCarthy, R. Brayton, D. Edwards, P. Fox, L. Hodes, D. Luckham, K. Maling,
D. Park and S. Russell. LISP I Programmer's Manual. Computation Center and
Research Laboratory of Electronics, Massachusetts Institute of Technology,
March 1, 1960.

    
    
        Copy 1: Computer History Museum Lot X????.200?, George Michael donation. http://bitsavers.org/pdf/mit/rle_lisp/LISP_I_Programmers_Manual_Mar60.pdf
        Copy 2: Science and Technology Collection, M.I.T. Museum, Cambridge, Massachusetts, catalog number 1993.053, donated by Timothy P. Hart. Missing cover and Acknowledgements. http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/LISP/book/LISP%20I%20Programmers%20Manual.pdf
        Copy 3: From Supplementary Materials for Oral History of Phyllis A. Fox. The History of Numerical Analysis and Scientific Computing, Society for Industrial and Applied Mathematics (SIAM). http://history.siam.org/sup/Fox_1960_LISP.pdf

